# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Rhino Viper

## gp_dragsandballs

This is my first hot and probably will be my only one. Hes a colorful little guy and I hope he holds onto that red as he grows. He has yet to "sniffle" but maybe he will with time.

----------

Creeptastic (02-02-2010),Deadly_Legend (11-09-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-03-2010),_steveboos_ (10-14-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

One of my favorite hots.

----------

gp_dragsandballs (02-02-2010)

----------


## dr del

Simply stunning,  :Very Happy:

----------

gp_dragsandballs (02-02-2010)

----------


## PyroPython

I love rhinos. Very nice looking snake you got there.

----------

gp_dragsandballs (02-06-2010)

----------


## JLuck13

wow he is beautiful!!

----------

gp_dragsandballs (02-06-2010)

----------


## Denial

gorgeous rhino

----------


## West Coast Jungle

They are the most amazing looking snake of any kind. Quite an impressive specimen you have there. Best of luck with him.

----------


## JEWSKIN

beautiful snake I've seen first hand the affects of the venom with my best friend I also stayed two days in the hospital with him when the removed his finger

----------


## mr. s

Dang, the best looking snakes always seem to want a finger eh?
Fantastic looking snake.

----------


## Boanerges

That's really nice looking  :Good Job:

----------


## Lucas339

if i could own HOTs, this would be high on the list!

----------


## Bellabob

i love rhino vipers.

----------


## jason_ladouceur

nice. i love rinos,  but i have never had any luck with them.  i've kept w.c c.b babies and adults.  and they have all just droped dead out of no where on me. i guess i was not meant to keep rinos.  so give me a gabby or puff any day.

----------


## Kysenia

such a beautiful animal :Smile:

----------


## Carlene16

If I was to ever get into hots, that right there would be the reason! That's one gorgeous looking snake.

----------


## Sammy412

I've kept the puffs and the gabbys, but never a rhino.....that is one nice looking little guy!!

----------


## steveboos

Love the reds on that snake, no wonder they are so dangerous, they look like leaves and foliage!! I love how snakes use camouflage, especially Gaboon Vipers!!!!

----------


## Utta

Old thread, but WOW. I love Rhino Vipers. beautiful.

----------


## jparker1167

great looking rhino, be carefull with that little guy..

jason i have has the same luck and have talked to others that have said the same they just up and die out of no where.

----------

